# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Is over 40 realy old?

## gaza

I have been competing in sport for over 30 years, lifting for over 25...... Am I old?

Im comming up to 44. I dont feel old, I still train and do all the same things in and out the gym I did 20 years ago.

I guess from the title of this thread (over 30) I should be changing routines, exercises, nutrition.

Am I doing my self any harm? Do I need to be doing any thing drastically different.

Stats - 6 ft 1, 220 lb @ 9% BF

----------


## _Tiger_

Age is in here *points to head*...you should keep doing what your doing IMO, it's gonna keep you young for a long time!....Theres a 70 year old lady in my gym who's *extremely* active, she looks like she's 55, and acts like she's 40. I think if we all stick to what we're doing (the members of this board dedicated to health), we're doing to live a long time, but not only that, live healthy and feeling young well into our 70's. People will live longer and longer with all the advancements...I wouldnt be suprised if a good amount of the kids in my generation live to 100

----------


## yannick32

All the time spent thinking about your age is time spent that you could do something else.

The point of a healty lifestyle is too stay young even if you age, i have seen guys my age 33 look like damn 50, with all the alcool abuse and drug they took.

You look to be in great shape and will be for a long long time.

Stop worring 44 is still quit young.

----------


## gaza

I feel great. Ask my 24 year old wife  :Smilie:  

But havng read through some threads in the "over 30's" section about HRT, HGH and Test it got me thinking

Should I be booking in for level checks, am I at the age that its now all down hill and need to be looking at treatments to keep me going.

Guess the doc is the one to ask first off.

----------


## skiing

Hey bro welcome! First you are not to old man. I would talk with your doc and get some bloodwork done. Once armed with the blood test look into your options. I assume you have insurance. Do a search on Oasis I hear there good. It could definitely be beneficial for you. I am getting old myself 31 yet I come from a family with good genes. My great grandpa live to be 97 and my great grandma lived to be over a 100. My dad is 56 and still looks 40. Well good luck and ski a great winter.

----------


## stayinstacked

This is one of my best bros, he is almost 50, so no I dont think your too old.

----------


## smokethedays

i wish i can keep a similar stats to urs at that age.
no u r not old bro.

----------


## TADOLFI

Not old at all my man!
I just had blood work done 2 months ago after three years.
My last work up three years ago was average in most areas except the triglycerides and blood pressure.(Both were high) I was 40 then and decided it was time to get back in the gym and be serious about it. Not to be a bodybuilder, but to get in shape and have people look at you and know that you work out.
My doctor told me two months ago that the numbers in my blood work up were on par with a 36 year old!
Talk about motivation!

From your stats - you gotta be 30 bro!

----------


## trailrider38

I like being 40, however, I can feel that I am not as strong as I had been five years ago. It does take an extra effort to get to the gym and it takes extra effort to ensure that recovery and rest are up to par. On the positive side, with or without supplements I can keep growing and getting stronger.

----------


## LAW

Aw your just a baby (age wise) don't ever worry about the numbers. They mean nothing. There are women that are much younger then me and they think Im their age! I look younger now then when I was in my 30's because of diet and fitness.
Keep working at it!

----------


## Geeezer

Not too old at all Bro.
48 here

----------


## CapnZ

No man keep going - I'm 44 too and hard at it. Just make sure you keep up with the cardio workouts to boost our slowing metabolisms and stay after it.

----------


## craneboy

im 44 and people think im in my mid 30's. guy i work with who's 36 thought i was younger than him. dont worry about being big or lifting more than the younger guys, my motto is "look good-feel good"

----------


## Kevan

going to be 49 this month and feel better and stronger than I have ever felt. I lift heavy with guys 15 years younger and keep up to them or beat them. Age definitely is in the mind.

----------


## znak

I am over 50 and am stronger than I have ever been in my life. I have three younger brothers and I look younger than them by years.

Age is a mindset. 

Health = youth. 

IN my twenties and thirties, I smoked. Once I got that monkey off my back (which is really, really hard to do) everything kicked in.

I am in better shape than when I was 30, a lot smarter than when I was 20.... Life is good.

----------


## Hard Head

> IN my twenties and thirties, I smoked. Once I got that monkey off my back (which is really, really hard to do) everything kicked in.
> 
> a lot smarter than when I was 20.... Life is good.



No fargin sheit! I'm with you man!

----------


## tcw

I'm 45...been lifting for over 30 yrs...just noticed the difference in my Fat percentage (IN other words...at 45...its harder to burn fat).

Strength wise...i'm stronger now than i was in my twenties...NEVER DID JUICE! My bench is and my squat are 250 at 80%... Lifting is only part of my reqime...Ju-jitsu (being able to kick some ass keeps you young)...dancing, chasing broads, etc...

I am planning my first cycle of test and anivar. I wanna say i tried it...at least once...before i leave. 

Of course the face is not as taunt but....hey...i got money now...i can afford the best plastic surgeon (lol)

Yeah baby!

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

> I have been competing in sport for over 30 years, lifting for over 25...... Am I old?
> 
> Im comming up to 44. I dont feel old, I still train and do all the same things in and out the gym I did 20 years ago.
> 
> I guess from the title of this thread (over 30) I should be changing routines, exercises, nutrition.
> 
> Am I doing my self any harm? Do I need to be doing any thing drastically different.
> 
> Stats - 6 ft 1, 220 lb @ 9% BF


Jerry Rice
Age: 42

Doug Flutie
Age: 42

Barry Bonds
Age: 40

Randy Johnson
Age: 41

Karl Malone
Age: 41

Kevin Willis
Age: 42

Scott Stevens
Age: 40

Vijay Singh
Age: 41

Davis Love III
Age: 40

and
*
Bernard Hopkins*

Nationality US American
Alias The Executioner
Global ID US-PA-001414
Federal ID PA020173
Hometown Philadelphia, PA, USA
Birthplace Philadelphia, PA, USA
Rated at Middleweight
World Rank 3 / 943
Date of Birth 1965-01-15
Age 40
Reach 75
Stance Orthodox
Height 6' 1
Trainer Bouie Fischer
Manager Self
W 46 (32 ko's) | L 3 | D 1 | Total 51 
*
George Foreman*
Nationality US American
Alias Big
Hometown Houston, TX, USA
Birthplace Marshall, TX, USA
Division Heavyweight
Date of Birth 1949-01-10
Reach 82
Stance Orthodox
Height 6' 3½
Trainer Angelo Dundee et al.
W 76 (68 ko's) | L 5 | D 0 | Total 81 
*George won the heavy weight title again at the young age of 45*

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

You Are Not Old!!!

----------


## sonar1234

Live while you can, my father is 69 dying of colon cancer.

Life is important, have fun, do what you love and live everyday has its your last.

So when the time comes to move on you will no regret your passage on earth

----------


## Hard Head

Take care of your knees.

----------


## sp9

Not old. 35 here and girls 24 think I am their age. Eat well, exercise, stay out of the sun damage and avoid injury. Live forever and date girls half your age. oops, your married.

----------


## kuad

that being said what would be a good cycle for a 42yr old who has done three cycles in the past, mostly test-e with eq/wintrol/tren . planning a test-e/eq and winstrol the last 5 weeks of a 10 week cycle.
thanks!

----------


## Kale

Thats a good cycle, what doses are you thinking of doing. Have you looked into HGH ?

----------


## kuad

i have had trouble finding the hgh. is the cycle solid without it? any suggestions on the doses?

----------


## SHAOKAHN

The best in the world is in his forties (Ronnie Coleman).

Have you ever seen pics from when Ed Corney competed in his sixties??? you wouldn't believe it.

_-shaokahn-_

----------


## kuad

any suggestions or advice bros? sure would be grateful.
peace.

----------


## kuad

anyone?

----------


## RMBros

I think you're too old to stop.

Honestly, once lifting or any other physical activity becomes such an important part of your life, it hurts you physically to give it up.

If you stop lifting now, look forward to stiff knees, sore shoulders, and a hell of a hard time starting back up.

I'm turning 38 in a couple of weeks and, even out of shape, I can run some of the young pups into the ground. 

No one mistakes me for any younger than my age unless I have a hat on though, I've been turning gray since I was 16. The chicks dig it though. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> I have been competing in sport for over 30 years, lifting for over 25...... Am I old?
> 
> Im comming up to 44. I dont feel old, I still train and do all the same things in and out the gym I did 20 years ago.
> 
> I guess from the title of this thread (over 30) I should be changing routines, exercises, nutrition.
> 
> Am I doing my self any harm? Do I need to be doing any thing drastically different.
> 
> Stats - 6 ft 1, 220 lb @ 9% BF


nah dude, at 40, you just reach being "middle aged", 60 is old 

and i'm 21, so i'm not being bias

----------


## spywizard

> I have been competing in sport for over 30 years, lifting for over 25...... Am I old?
> 
> Im comming up to 44. I dont feel old, I still train and do all the same things in and out the gym I did 20 years ago.
> 
> I guess from the title of this thread (over 30) I should be changing routines, exercises, nutrition.
> 
> Am I doing my self any harm? Do I need to be doing any thing drastically different.
> 
> Stats - 6 ft 1, 220 lb @ 9% BF


I'm 45.. In the summer i play on 4 softball teams, lift weights, and volleyball 2 nights per week.. 

old??? i don't think so... Oh, GH is your friend

----------


## Ironweb

Age is a number. 37 here and I am stronger faster and in the best shape of my life. I am blessed with genes that make me look younger and ppl think I am in my 20's all the time. 

HOWEVER I truely believe if I did not exercise and eat the way I do that would not be so true. The fountain of youth IMHO is time in the gym coupled with consistance every week. Never give up and keep the fountain flowing.

24 year old wife. Hmmmmm fat out of shape 40 something year old dudes do not get woman of that age unless they are rich as hell. Or look good. Enjoy life.

----------


## valcon

47 here, just keep going

----------


## spywizard

damn, old is when i can't or wont' get up and do something fun.

----------

